# [GELI] Small password-entering issue



## fonz (Dec 19, 2009)

Okay, I can now setup GELI disk encryption the way I want.

But there's one small thing I noticed: during boot, I'm asked for the password but then other dmesg output appears before I've been able to type the password. The password is still recognized and accepted, so it's not a big deal and I can live with it, but I just don't find it very tidy. Is there a way to fix this?

Alphons


----------



## honk (Dec 19, 2009)

*g* have the same problem, but no solution, fortunately it is cosmetic only this time:


```
[color="Red"]Enter passphrase for ad4:[/color]uhub5: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen5.2: <LG Electronics> at usbus5
umass0: <LG Electronics USB Drive, class 0/0, rev 2.00/11.00, addr 2> on usbus5
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
ugen0.2: <STMicroelectronics> at usbus0
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <LG USB Drive 1100> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 3871MB (7928832 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 493C)
[color="Red"]-!"Â§%Â§"here comes my very !"Â§"Â§$!"$Â§ secret passphrase!!![/color]
GEOM_ELI[1]: Using Master Key 0 for ad4.
GEOM_ELI[1]: Creating device ad4.eli.
GEOM_ELIGEOM_ELI[1][0]: : Thread g_eli[1] ad4 started.Device ad4.eli created.

GEOM_ELI[0]: Encryption: AES-CBC 256
GEOM_ELI[0]:     Crypto: software
GEOM_ELI[1]: Thread g_eli[0] ad4 started.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4.elis1a
```

cheers,
honk


----------



## fonz (Dec 19, 2009)

Pretty much the same thing happens here: most of the dmesg output that appears after the password prompt concerns the USB boot stick I'm using :OOO

I'll keep rooting around and if I find a fix I'l post it here.

Alphons


----------

